# (2) bathrooms in a Type B Unit, do both of them need to accommodate the required ADA clearances for



## Ryan Schultz (Mar 18, 2019)

If you have (2) bathrooms in a Type B Unit, do both of them need to accommodate the required ADA clearances for Type B?  

Or does only one of them need to comply?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 18, 2019)

It depends on which option you choose per ANSI A117.1-2009 Section 1004.11.3: Option A per Section 1004.11.3.1 or Option B per Section 1004.11.3.2.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 19, 2019)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 section 1004.11.3 Toilet and Bathing Rooms. Either all toilet and bathing rooms provided shall comply with section 1004.11.3.1 (Option A), or one Toilet and bathing room shall  comply with section 1004.11.3.2 (Option B)


----------

